# Tilly - 4 yr old female



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's my other foster. Tilly lived all her life in a cage having babies and with little or no human interaction. She WANTS attention, she's just leary of interaction with people. She is not aggressive at all, gets along well with my other dogs. She needs a special home where she can have a lot of snuggle therapy, someone who has the love and patience to gain her trust. She has come a long ways since I've had her but has a ways to go. She is being fostered in Springdale, Arkansas for Allie's Hope Animal Rescue. Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese |Tilly


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww ... look at those precious eyes. Tilly looks so sweet. :wub::wub: 

Thank you for fostering her, Lynne. And, I pray Tilly finds her loving forever home soon.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Lynne, thanks for loving this sweetie. She looks precious!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a precious little girl! I hope she finds a loving home and never has to be alone or afraid again!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh she is adorable!! Thank you for fostering and caring for her. I sure hope she finds her forever home with someone who will love and cherish her!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

She looks great Lynn! You are doing an awesome job.

GG


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

What a sweet girl! Bless you for fostering her.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

oh that poor baby... ozzie was (and is) very timid, we think he didn't get much socialization while living as a breeder in IN.... I wonder if they would get along??? Too bad am not closer to AK


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

What a sweet face. She reminds me of Lucy. I hope she finds a wonderful, cuddly home!


----------

